# Kraken m22 kühlt nicht mehr richtig



## PrassiOne (19. Juni 2021)

Moinmoin  
ich habe mir vor ca 9 Monaten n neues System zusammengestellt.

Mainboard: msi tomahawk b550
cpu: ryzen 3600
cpu Kühler: kraken m22
den CPU Lüfter habe ich hinten am Gehäuse montiert. 
bis vor paar Tagen lief auch alles einwandfrei mit akzeptabelen Temperaturen. 
nun muss ich leider feststellen das der Kühler nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Im idle habe ich so ca 65C und unter last geht er auf 95C hoch. 
Die beiden Schläuche sind ca gleichwarm. 
das komische ist, wenn ich hinten gegen das Gehäuse klopfe (wo der Lüfter befestigt ist) geht die Temperatur für ca 5 Sekunden runter aber steigt danach direkt wieder. 
hat da jemand ne Ahnung? 
hab den Lüfter auch schon gedreht (Anschlüsse oben/Anschlüsse unten)


----------



## grumpy-old-man (19. Juni 2021)

Surrt die Pumpe denn noch vor sich hin und steht sie auf voller Leistung?


----------



## soulstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Pumpe ok? OderLuft im System?
Liegt der Kühlkörper fest auf?


----------

